# [SOLVED]Compaq Armada m300 ATI RAGE LT PRO, instalacja xorg?

## dmn86

Witam,

Udało mi się zainstalować gentoo 2006.1 z czego bardzo się cieszę  :Very Happy: 

Niestety napotkałem pewien problem przy instalacji x-ow, posiadam kartę ATI RAGE LT PRO i nie wiem co gdzie jak nastawic, na poczatku skompilowalem kernela, zaznaczylem ATI rage 128 [ chyba nie był to dobry pomysł], zainstalowalem xorg, ale podczas uruchamiania dostaje komunikat o Failed to load module "ati" i kilka innych, nie ma to znaczanie, ze te stery sa wkompilowane w kernala a nie sa w postaci modolow?

Dodatkowo nie wiem jak ustawic touchpad-a, instalowal ktos X-y na takim laptopie?Last edited by dmn86 on Wed Jan 24, 2007 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Moduł ati w xorg?   :Shocked: 

Udaj się na gentoo-wiki i poszukaj tam o instalacji sterowników do kart ati.

----------

## dmn86

Jeśli ciągle dostaje komunikat "Failed to load module "kbd", "mouse" i graficzny vesa radeon itd.

To musze jeszcze raz przekompilowac kernela? [nie wiem czy problem nie leży w tym, ze wkompilowałem wszystkie potrzebne sterowniki, a nie zostawiłem modułów]

----------

## Yatmai

Człowieku, elementarna wiedza, manual nie boli  :Razz: 

Failed to load bo ich w systemie nie ma, a żeby były.... Cóż ktoś musi określić input_devices i video_cards dla xorg-server, samo się niestety nie zrobi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dmn86

w xorg.config? bo tam, obojetnie co wpisze to i tak wyskakuje failed to load module (chociaz mam wkompilowane w kernela stery)

----------

## Yaro

Nie w xorg.conf, a w make.conf, lepiej przeczytaj dokumentacje, nikt tu nie będzie przepisywał tego co można znaleść w handbooku.

----------

## dmn86

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptic evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx r128 vesa fbdev"

To mam caly czas w configu... [Od samego poczatku sa okreslone]

Stery do Mach64 wkompilowalem w kernale i ciagle to samo, [Probowalem tez rage 128] 

Moze to byc wkompilowane? czy musi byc w modulach?

----------

## mbar

wyłącz w kernelu i emerge x11-drm

----------

## dmn86

No wlasnie to zrobilem, jak system sie uruchomil to trudno bylo cos zobaczyc (pasy na ekranie takie, ze nie moglem zobaczyc co pisze...)

----------

## dmn86

Dobra udało mi sie załadować w postaci modułów intel-agp i agpgart. [Grafy nie ładowałem bo wybrałem wariant MACH64]

W manual-u http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers , jest napisane, żeby dodać jakieś linijki do /etc/portage/package.keywords i /etc/portage/package.use, te pliki nie istnieją, powinno tak być? [tzn. mam tam utworzyć nowe?]

Następnie każą ściągnąć 2 rzeczy:

git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm

git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa

[Jest tam informacja, żeby udać się na inną stronę, ale tam już kompletnie się gubię, jeszcze dziś po pracy wejdę tam przez firefox-a z tego kompa, bo na links-ie trudno się połapać]

Co to jest ten git? [chciałem zrobić emerge ale są 2 warianty i nie wiem który wybrać], ewentualnie czy nie da się tego ściągnąc w jakiś inny sposób? np. wget.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi i przepraszam za moją nie wiedzę, pragnę też zaznaczyć, że zanim zadam pytanie na forum, staram się samemu rozwiązać dany problem.Last edited by dmn86 on Mon Jan 22, 2007 5:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

nic z żadnym gitem nie trzeba robić, wystarczą stabilne sterowniki w portage, tamtą instrukcją się nie sugeruj

----------

## dmn86

Dzieki, już puszczam emerge x11-drm i wychodze do pracy  :Very Happy: 

Jak to się skończy to bede musiał "przeemergować" całego xorg?

i oczywiscie edytowac xorg.conf [ ale wczesniej zaladowac modul mach64 ]

Dobrze myśle?

W każdym bądź radzie dzięki za pomoc, jakoś dam sobie rade

----------

## mbar

nie ma czegoś takiego jak mach64 w kernelu dla DRI, jest tylko dla framebuffera, a to nic nie daje w xorg

sterownik dla mach64 nazywa się "ati" (w xorg.conf) moduł kernela to "radeon" i jest w paczce x11-drm oraz w xf86-video-ati (nie pamiętam dokładnej nazwy).

----------

## dmn86

załadowałem "atyfb" [znalazlem w kernelu -> Device Drivers] i teraz nawet bez x-a mam normalna rozdzielczość, jesli chodzi o x, ciagle nie startuje, wpisuje radeon, vesa, atyfb i nic. Może muszę prze emergować xorg?

Jesli mam wyłączone drm w kernelu i puscilem emerge x11-drm, to tam bedzie modul "radeon"? [tutaj czegos nie rozumiem :/]

Sorry, ze takie noobowe pytania, ale taka mam rangę na forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mbar

emerge --info

emerge -pv xorg-x11

emerge -pv x11-drm

od tego powinieneś tu zacząć i wkleić

----------

## dmn86

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Last Sync: Mon, 22 Jan 2007 00:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://src.gentoo.pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emacs emboss encode esd fam firefox flash fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 irc isdnlog jpeg kdrive kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text ldap libg++ mad mik mmx mod mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python rar readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_mach64 video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xorg-drm"
```

----------

## mbar

emerge -pv x11-drm

----------

## dmn86

Chyba jeszcze spalem  :Very Happy: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 radeon -i810 -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB 

 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Wlasnie wychodze do pracy, ale zdazylem

----------

## dmn86

Caly czas dostaje kominikat Failed to load module "radeon", probowalem tez "mach64" [z x11-drm] i nic, sam nie wiem co jeszcze moze byc zle, moze trzeba zemergowac xorg na nowo?

gdy wpisuje lsmod wszystkie moduly zaladowane sa prawidlowo.

UPDATE:

zainstalowalem xf86-video-ati i wkoncu cos sie ruszylo, teraz tylko touchpada i klawiature konfiguruje, powinno zaraz dzialac

UPDATE_2:

Wszystko juz dziala, dzieki za pomoc

----------

## milu

No to może byś tak SOLVED dopisał do pierwszego posta??

----------

